# Where do single 25 - 35 year old women hang out?



## sd212

Seriously, are there any? If so, where the heck are they? Everybody I know is married!

Not ready yet but i'd be lying if I said I haven't been thinking about it. I want to share this wonderful life with someone.


----------



## YinPrincess

Depends on what their interests are... If I were you, I'd frequent places that interest you... Library, gym, museum, park etc. That way if you do meet someone you might already have common interests with them. Heck, my ex and I met at Walmart, and that was the start of a 5 year relationship! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

grocery stores. Either late night or early saturday morning


----------



## raising5boyz

Yep.....That_girl is right! 

I am 34, if I am not at home with my kids, I am at the grocery store or the park. lol 

But.....you can't be afraid to actually approach and face the possibility of rejection.....or that the women is comitted. Still, almost any woman would take it as a compliment to have someone give them a nice compliment....:smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl

Take dance classes. There are never enough men.


----------



## Kurosity

Yeah I would also say do things that interest you and you are bound to find someone and the bonus is they will already share an intrest with you. Think that is a good idea


----------



## sd212

Thanks all for replying. It is not unusual at all for me to be at either the grocery store or the park so I guess I'm off to a good start : )

As for the things I like to do, I guess we will just see what that is! I can't wait to walk up to a woman and pay her a compliment. Rejection doesn't scare me at all now! Going through all this makes me think I can take ANYTHING! 

I wonder what a woman in my boat would like to hear from a nice guy that walks up to her out of the blue? Been a long time since I gave that any thought!


----------



## Lon

Wow, bumped into this GORGEOUS, STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL mother of two very nice looking kids when I decided to be lazy for lunch and take my son to mcdonalds - it was a recently renovated one with the indoor play place so he has been wanting me to take him there for months. This young woman was probably mid to late 20's and dressed in a very sexy but tasteful outfit, no ring on her finger. Our kids were having a great time together and we chatted a bit she seemed polite at which point I got so confused if she was showing interest in me or if it should have just been that obvious to everyone I was not in her league - I like to think there is nobody out of my league its only a matter of me stepping up and saying something but I guess my fear of rejection has always held me back from ever being able to escalate the interaction -I found myself silently analyzing my moves, awaiting her approval or permission to engage in speech.

It really was quite pathetic that I didn't even try to take a risk by somehow (I don't even have a clue what) showing I was interested big time, its like I automatically assume that all guys have an interest in someone that attractive and she must know it.

Anyways SD, when you find out where all the attractive women are make sure you know what to do or you will feel like a chicken like I do.


----------



## CLucas976

sd212 said:


> Seriously, are there any? If so, where the heck are they? Everybody I know is married!
> 
> Not ready yet but i'd be lying if I said I haven't been thinking about it. I want to share this wonderful life with someone.


I'd love to tell you, I could use some single female friends.

All of mine have kids and long term relationships/marriages Actually the last time I attempted girls night out, I ended up with 4 guys going out with me instead luckily catching a grateful dead cover band. -.-


----------



## nice777guy

I've found they do not hang out much at sports bars!!!

Do you have kids? I took my girls out shopping at the mall one night - they convinced me to go into a women's clothing store and let them try on dresses and outfits. My oldest (12) was talking about a school dance (that was 6 months away). First of all, I was probably the only single guy in this crowded store on a Friday night. Second - several women commenting on how the dresses looked and how exciting those first dances are. And finally you could just tell I was getting MAJOR points for being an awesome Dad. Of course my girls were having a great time as well.

Someone else suggested cooking classes. But I was thinking I could try pole dancing some time!!!


----------



## Paradise

Lon said:


> when you find out where all the attractive women are make sure you know what to do or you will feel like a chicken like I do.


I know it really shouldn't matter since I most likely will never see that woman again but I chicken out as well. It is hard! I'm not a super outgoing person until I start getting to know someone and then I talk non-stop. 



nice777guy said:


> Someone else suggested cooking classes. But I was thinking I could try pole dancing some time!!!


I'm thinking of signing up for a yoga class!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy

I tried Yoga a few times several years ago. And yes - I was the only guy in a class with 10-15 women. But there wasn't much chance for socializing. People came in - class started - and they quickly went on their way once it was over.


----------



## LaxUF

The DOG PARK! (NO! that is not a joke... but go ahead, I know most of you want to run with it)...

Seriously though... If you don't have a dog - go adopt a puppy from a shelter... Women (and a lot of men) turn to mush over puppies & cannot resist the urge to say something. There is sumthin seriously wrong with a person that doesn't love a puppy (weeds out the bad seeds right there)! 

Go to the dog park, on a walk to your local Starbuck's or anywhere you can sit outside (cutiefy your company and they will come). Dog park is great anytime on the weekends or after 5pm on weekdays. 

The added bonuses: instant good karma for rescuing a puppy, your kids will be stoked, you will get to come home to someone that is beyond thrilled to see you every single time you walk in the door and will gladly kiss you anytime you want.  That right there is good medicine for the soul.

P.S... as a single mom I've never been comfortable with men flirting with me (or vice-versa) when I'm with my son even if their kids are around (park, playground, etc.). It kinda creeps me out.


----------



## canttrustu

at my H's job apparently!!!!!lol


----------



## Paradise

@nice guy

I was kidding on the yoga. Do like it, though, but in the format of the P90X. 

I like topics like this. Much more fun than some of our pity party type of topics (true those are necessary but at least with these types of topics I can at least feel that I am moving forward). 

Alright, ladies. We need more help from you all. Besides at cattrustu's husband's job, the dog park, the grocery store or any other places listed, where can guys go to meet ladies? How do we best approach you without looking like a creeper or a pathetic, desperate weirdo? Not looking to play any games here but I am genuinely curious on what you actually like to hear versus what the Rules of Seduction teaches us guys to do and say. 

I need a good wing-woman to go out with to help me with this stuff!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog

According to the newspaper, they spend a great deal of time underneath 11th grade boys.


----------



## CLucas976

LaxUF said:


> The DOG PARK! (NO! that is not a joke... but go ahead, I know most of you want to run with it)...
> 
> Seriously though... If you don't have a dog - go adopt a puppy from a shelter... Women (and a lot of men) turn to mush over puppies & cannot resist the urge to say something. There is sumthin seriously wrong with a person that doesn't love a puppy (weeds out the bad seeds right there)!
> 
> Go to the dog park, on a walk to your local Starbuck's or anywhere you can sit outside (cutiefy your company and they will come). Dog park is great anytime on the weekends or after 5pm on weekdays.
> 
> The added bonuses: instant good karma for rescuing a puppy, your kids will be stoked, you will get to come home to someone that is beyond thrilled to see you every single time you walk in the door and will gladly kiss you anytime you want.  That right there is good medicine for the soul.
> 
> P.S... as a single mom I've never been comfortable with men flirting with me (or vice-versa) when I'm with my son even if their kids are around (park, playground, etc.). It kinda creeps me out.



DO NOT adopt a living breathing creature with needs, often beyond basic "puppy" needs for such a superficial reason.

actions like that are why animals end up in the shelter in the first place.


----------



## LaxUF

CLucas976 said:


> DO NOT adopt a living breathing creature with needs, often beyond basic "puppy" needs for such a superficial reason.
> 
> actions like that are why animals end up in the shelter in the first place.


wow... Seriously? Jeebuz... 

I give them way more credit than to assume (or even suggest) they'd be adopting a homeless pet for the sole purpose of "picking-up" members of the opposite sex... Singles are looking for love and companionship and so are homeless pets... win/win.


----------



## LaxUF

Paradise said:


> Alright, ladies. We need more help from you all. Besides at cattrustu's husband's job, the dog park, the grocery store or any other places listed, where can guys go to meet ladies? How do we best approach you without looking like a creeper or a pathetic, desperate weirdo? Not looking to play any games here but I am genuinely curious on what you actually like to hear versus what the Rules of Seduction teaches us guys to do and say.
> 
> I need a good wing-woman to go out with to help me with this stuff!!!!


I can't think of anything other than the places I go (dog park, starbucks, grocery store) even with or without my son. I think a lot of the "hot-spots" depend on your geographic opportunities. Mine are extremely limited in married suburbiaville... ugh... 

Perhaps a local driving range or batting cages (who doesn't like to whack a few balls every once in awhile? HA!). Recently I've thought about paying a visit to one of the indoor gun ranges. 

Granted all 3 of those venues will probably present a high male to female ratio BUT my primary reason for going would be for me to have some fun; if there happens to be a cute, single guy there then I'd consider that a bonus. 

Have you looked into any Meet Up groups in your area for single parents, networking, over 25+ crowd, over 30+ crowd, or any other group activity that matches your interests?

Sorry I can't be of much help on this... my favorite activities don't exactly fall in line with stereotypical female interests.


----------



## maggot brain

nice777guy said:


> several women commenting on how the dresses looked and how exciting those first dances are. And finally you could just tell I was getting MAJOR points for being an awesome Dad. Of course my girls were having a great time as well.


So, did you get a connection out the experience?


----------



## maggot brain

CLucas976 said:


> DO NOT adopt a living breathing creature with needs, often beyond basic "puppy" needs for such a superficial reason.
> 
> actions like that are why animals end up in the shelter in the first place.


Lighten up, Francis. If the pet was adopted, it CAME from a shelter, which is a good thing.


----------



## Kasus

I found my gf of almost two years through a mailing list of mutual friends for sunday squash sessions. Needless to say I thrashed her @ss!

Anyway my point is to really just put yourself out there with all your hobbies that you like or want to try. It also makes initial conversations that much easier and it's good to share common hobbies you can do together. Just put yourself out there, that's pretty much the first and most bold step I can think of.


----------



## In_The_Wind

I would have to say grocery store, the other day i went with my wife to work out where she works out and man oh man their was a smorgasboard of 25 - 35 single females I was teasing her and said yea I am thinking of changing my membership to where you go lol just for the scenery


----------



## Jellybeans

Runs like Dog said:


> According to the newspaper, they spend a great deal of time underneath 11th grade boys.


Yes because all women are pedophiles. Fail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

maggot brain said:


> So, did you get a connection out the experience?


No. Hadn't even crossed my mind until I was in the middle of it.

Not sure if it was "that" kind of attention - but it was definitely attention. And unlike so many other places, the numbers were actually in my favor.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm married but I have a couple of gorgeous, single girlfriends. They have very active lives that revolve around hobbies, exercise, and charity/volunteer work.

Here are some things they are involved with (not together, I've just combined their interests): Going to a shooting range, skiing/snow-boarding, tennis group, camping trips with children with cancer, rock concerts, the gym - they don't like "meat market" gyms but one friend is part of a small local place and because everyone knew everyone she felt more comfortable with the (albeit short-lived) relationship she discovered there. 

The dog park, I agree ...if you were serious about taking care of a dog, bringing it into your life, and yes, it is a great way to meet others.

I think the key is to embrace your interests and keep yourself open.


----------



## Paradise

So, in other words, sitting alone at home browsing the internet is not going to help me find the love of my life? Darn.....

I can tell the spring/summer season is upon us. Seems my radar has increased exponentially!!! lol

Funny, though, my focus has changed a bit and I think it is healthy. Right after the divorce I was always looking for someone to replace what I had lost. I wanted an instant relationship because that is what my ex already had by the time she wanted the divorce. Now, I'm looking for friends. More people to just hang out, be social with, and enjoy life. If something comes of it then wonderful. I use to always love having opposite sex friends. Guys are always in competition mode about everything it seems. 

Just wanted to let you guys know that i looked into dance lessons today. I'm going to do it. Starting off with the West Coast Swing next month. Already signed up for it. I have a feeling most of the ladies will be upper 40's or older but I really don't care. I'm not doing this to pick up women but instead to learn a new skill and get out of my comfort zone a bit. Thanks TAM....You guys ROCK!


----------



## nice777guy

Paradise said:


> So, in other words, sitting alone at home browsing the internet is not going to help me find the love of my life? Darn.....
> 
> I can tell the spring/summer season is upon us. Seems my radar has increased exponentially!!! lol
> 
> Funny, though, my focus has changed a bit and I think it is healthy. Right after the divorce I was always looking for someone to replace what I had lost. I wanted an instant relationship because that is what my ex already had by the time she wanted the divorce. Now, I'm looking for friends. More people to just hang out, be social with, and enjoy life. If something comes of it then wonderful. I use to always love having opposite sex friends. Guys are always in competition mode about everything it seems.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that i looked into dance lessons today. I'm going to do it. Starting off with the West Coast Swing next month. Already signed up for it. I have a feeling most of the ladies will be upper 40's or older but I really don't care. I'm not doing this to pick up women but instead to learn a new skill and get out of my comfort zone a bit. Thanks TAM....You guys ROCK!


Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## CLucas976

maggot brain said:


> Lighten up, Francis. If the pet was adopted, it CAME from a shelter, which is a good thing.


that's great and all, But I am one of the people who end up cleaning up everyones pet mishaps, and putting them back together.

I just don't take it lightly.


----------



## Mamatomany

Paradise said:


> So, in other words, sitting alone at home browsing the internet is not going to help me find the love of my life? Darn.....
> 
> I can tell the spring/summer season is upon us. Seems my radar has increased exponentially!!! lol
> 
> Funny, though, my focus has changed a bit and I think it is healthy. Right after the divorce I was always looking for someone to replace what I had lost. I wanted an instant relationship because that is what my ex already had by the time she wanted the divorce. Now, I'm looking for friends. More people to just hang out, be social with, and enjoy life. If something comes of it then wonderful. I use to always love having opposite sex friends. Guys are always in competition mode about everything it seems.
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that i looked into dance lessons today. I'm going to do it. Starting off with the West Coast Swing next month. Already signed up for it. I have a feeling most of the ladies will be upper 40's or older but I really don't care. I'm not doing this to pick up women but instead to learn a new skill and get out of my comfort zone a bit. Thanks TAM....You guys ROCK!


I have heard several success stories for all ages for match.com - just sayin' you get to sit at home online  

Ohh maybe a Courgar just for fu 
LOL

Seriously I am in my early 40s and finding men has been a concern. I have had people tell me - book stores, shared interests like political party get togethers, grocery stores, friends, and I am still looking, it will be hard for me to get out w/o the kids so I need to use my time wisely - lol. Meetup.com in some areas may be possible. 

Good luck!


----------



## allisterfiend

Backpage.com under escorts


----------



## Wildflower3

Yeah, I wonder where the single mid-30s guys hang out that would want to date a single mom of 3 kids under 5... 

Recently took up golf. Wonder if I'd find someone there?

Anyway, totally not ready to even think about dating. Not ready to feel someone else's touch. Gawd I miss his hugs and cuddles and the intimacy.


----------



## sd212

I wish you had run into me and the kids at the park today


----------



## Wildflower3

sd212 said:


> I wish you had run into me and the kids at the park today


I seriously just blushed!


----------



## Lon

Wildflower3 said:


> Yeah, I wonder where the single mid-30s guys hang out that would want to date a single mom of 3 kids under 5...
> 
> Recently took up golf. Wonder if I'd find someone there?
> 
> Anyway, totally not ready to even think about dating. Not ready to feel someone else's touch. Gawd I miss his hugs and cuddles and the intimacy.


As a divorced dad of one, everywhere I go I am keeping my eyes out for other single mom's because it seems to make the most sense to me, there would be some common ground, there are lots out there, but even they don't ever really show any interest back in me, they do put their pretty faces on good for the tall dark handsome (and usually married) dads though...

Maybe if you aren't finding suitable stock you are looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Posse

Lon said:


> I got so confused if she was showing interest in me or if it should have just been that obvious to everyone I was not in her league - I like to think there is nobody out of my league...


Don't "like to think" it- KNOW it. Nobody is out of your league. What do you possibly have to lose by going for it in this kind of situation? The worst thing is she tells you no. It is already a default no if you don't ask.

If she does say no, it is her loss.


----------



## Wildflower3

Lon said:


> As a divorced dad of one, everywhere I go I am keeping my eyes out for other single mom's because it seems to make the most sense to me, there would be some common ground, there are lots out there, but even they don't ever really show any interest back in me, they do put their pretty faces on good for the tall dark handsome (and usually married) dads though...
> 
> Maybe if you aren't finding suitable stock you are looking in the wrong place?


Oh, I haven't been looking. Not yet at least...

I'm still hung up on the guy that left. But what an awful feeling it is to wonder if anyone would ever be interested. I'd be looking for someone who's gone through this, but one who's done therapy and MC to understand that marriages are about the long haul...


----------



## Shooboomafoo

Just need a t-shirt with your stats printed on it.

40 / Divorced / 1 kid
Yes, I am looking!
Please talk to me!


----------



## Jayb

Wildflower3 said:


> Oh, I haven't been looking. Not yet at least...
> 
> I'm still hung up on the guy that left. But what an awful feeling it is to wonder if anyone would ever be interested. I'd be looking for someone who's gone through this, but one who's done therapy and MC to understand that marriages are about the long haul...



I'd be interested in you. You know what I mean.

I couldn't relate to a woman without a child. Or two. Or three. 

And, I'm on the road reading, learning, soul-searching about what brought me here and how I could improve.


----------



## Wildflower3

Maybe we need a TAM recently separated/divorced mixer HAHA! Should I put my stats on here?!?!?!?!


----------



## nice777guy

I've invited you people over for a hot tub party several times already. Don't make me beg!!!


----------



## sd212

Why hasn't this happened yet?!?!? I'd show up for sure.


----------



## Lon

nice777guy said:


> I've invited you people over for a hot tub party several times already. Don't make me beg!!!


I'm showing up (without my swimsuit). Where do you live again? Will there be women there (please please)


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> I'm showing up (without my swimsuit). Where do you live again? Will there be women there (please please)


Was about to say - with my luck it will be a bunch of guys!!!

Not that I would mind - but I was hoping for at least a few members of the opposite sex...

Indiana...


----------



## Bottled Up

You guys are cracking me up on this thread 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78

Wildflower that's an awesome idea! I love it


----------



## raising5boyz

Jeeze....I would be all for hanging out with whoever.....if only we were all a bit closer! Or rich.....lol


----------



## Jayb

I think it would be kinda neat.


----------



## nice777guy

raising5boyz said:


> Jeeze....I would be all for hanging out with whoever.....if only we were all a bit closer! Or rich.....lol


Rich? You can rule me out!!!

But hey - I can taxi a lot of people around in my '99 Dodge Caravan!!!


----------



## Dollystanford

25 - 35??? waaaaah, I'm nearly 37, could you extend that scale to make me feel like I'm not over the hill THANKS


----------



## Mrlonelyhearts

Dollystanford said:


> 25 - 35??? waaaaah, I'm nearly 37, could you extend that scale to make me feel like I'm not over the hill THANKS


What's important about the hill is that you learn to enjoy the ride down. 



> "Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, totally worn out and proclaiming. "Wow, what a ride!" - author unknown but sometimes attributed to motorcycle racer Bill McKenna.


----------



## nice777guy

Dollystanford said:


> 25 - 35??? waaaaah, I'm nearly 37, could you extend that scale to make me feel like I'm not over the hill THANKS


Age is just a state of mind anyway - right?

So tell us - where do YOU hang out?


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I'm 40.
Im scooting on my butt on the way down the hill.
Sometimes I fall asleep and sort of just roll.


----------



## unsure78

nice777guy said:


> Rich? You can rule me out!!!
> 
> But hey - I can taxi a lot of people around in my '99 Dodge Caravan!!!


HA HA! Nice this one made me laugh we would be rolling in style!


----------



## Dollystanford

nice777guy said:


> Age is just a state of mind anyway - right?
> 
> So tell us - where do YOU hang out?


I'm 20 mins away from central london - I think everyone should come over to see ME!


----------



## Dollystanford

although don't make people wear name badges

I once went to a net meet up from a site I was on years ago and they made us do that. One guy really regretted the decision to call himself 'Hunglikeahorse' ha ha ha


----------



## nice777guy

Dollystanford said:


> I'm 20 mins away from central london - I think everyone should come over to see ME!


Seriously though - where would a single guy be most likely to run into you?

More specific than "London" please!!!


----------



## Dollystanford

at work, depressingly enough
or at the pool 
or on the tube
or outside a bar having a cigarette (there is a real sense of community amongst smokers these days ha ha)


----------



## nice777guy

Dollystanford said:


> at work, depressingly enough
> or at the pool
> or on the tube
> or outside a bar having a cigarette (there is a real sense of community amongst smokers these days ha ha)


Ok - the pool might be a bit - daunting(?) for some people...

Can't meet you if you are home watching TV - unless "the tube" means something different over there!

Do you go to bars alone? Do you actually meet people while outside smoking?


----------



## nice777guy

unsure78 said:


> HA HA! Nice this one made me laugh we would be rolling in style!


Umm - ouch!!! That's really my set of wheels at the moment.

Let's just say divorce is NOT a good financial investment!!!


----------



## Lon

nice777guy said:


> Ok - the pool might be a bit - daunting(?) for some people...
> 
> Can't meet you if you are home watching TV - unless "the tube" means something different over there!
> 
> Do you go to bars alone? Do you actually meet people while outside smoking?


I can think of two other things apart from television "the tube" may refer to. One of them being the underground.

I was always jealous of smokers that they always get automatic friends anywhere they go.


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> I can think of two other things "the tube" refers to apart from television. One of them being the underground.
> 
> I was always jealous of smokers that they always get automatic friends anywhere they go.


You mean the Subway?

Speak English people!


----------



## DTO

Lon said:


> Wow, bumped into this GORGEOUS, STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL mother of two very nice looking kids when I decided to be lazy for lunch and take my son to mcdonalds - it was a recently renovated one with the indoor play place so he has been wanting me to take him there for months. This young woman was probably mid to late 20's and dressed in a very sexy but tasteful outfit, no ring on her finger. Our kids were having a great time together and we chatted a bit she seemed polite at which point I got so confused if she was showing interest in me or if it should have just been that obvious to everyone I was not in her league - I like to think there is nobody out of my league its only a matter of me stepping up and saying something but I guess my fear of rejection has always held me back from ever being able to escalate the interaction -I found myself silently analyzing my moves, awaiting her approval or permission to engage in speech.
> 
> It really was quite pathetic that I didn't even try to take a risk by somehow (I don't even have a clue what) showing I was interested big time, its like I automatically assume that all guys have an interest in someone that attractive and she must know it.
> 
> Anyways SD, when you find out where all the attractive women are make sure you know what to do or you will feel like a chicken like I do.


Ugh. Get a copy of No More Mr. Nice Guy - yesterday.


----------



## DTO

nice777guy said:


> Was about to say - with my luck it will be a bunch of guys!!!


Yeah bro, just what you need - a sausage-fest.


----------



## Dollystanford

nice777guy said:


> You mean the Subway?
> 
> Speak English people!


heh - I AM SPEAKING ENGLISH


----------



## Dollystanford

nice777guy said:


> Do you go to bars alone? Do you actually meet people while outside smoking?


ha ha no I don't go to bars alone but I generally go outside smoking alone and there's always someone to chat to, it's great actually you mean some very interesting people


----------



## DTO

unsure78 said:


> HA HA! Nice this one made me laugh we would be rolling in style!


Also a minivan driver (don't need the space, but it's paid for). On the bright side, it's a really nice model, made my own mods on top of that, and never had any complaints.


----------



## DTO

Seriously, the best advice is just to do what you do and keep your eyes open along the way (the McDonalds example is a great one here). The quality will come out and attract the right people.

I've experienced that a man taking care of a household or (especially) being a genuinely good parent will get looks from women in the right environment (which is important because being a parent can be a liability in the wrong one). I've gotten second glances taking my daughter shopping, at the local club store, shopping on my own (Babies R Us comes to mind), etc.


----------



## I.T. Guy

heartsbeating said:


> <snipped> - they don't like "meat market" gyms but<snipped>


What is a "meat market" gym? I've only gone to smaller hardcore gyms, or one that people really are working out. The girls that are there are pretty serious about the weights and training. I guess, what defines a "meat market" gym?


----------



## COguy

I was just talking about this last night to a lady I was on a date with, thinking I should write a book about it for both girls and guys.

I have two hobbies as of late where I am sometimes the ONLY guy, and frequently the only SINGLE guy in a room filled with beautiful women of all ages and statuses.

The first is painting. These BYOB painting places are chick magnets. Girls go in with their friends so they are really at ease, they aren't on the defensive. And after a glass or two of wine talk frequently turns to men and here you are the only single guy in the room with all these ladies who are now thinking about sex....

If there's another guy there he's with his wife or girlfriend, so no competition. I've been enough times now that the teachers even help me out if there's a girl they can tell I like. And at the end of the day it's a lot of fun (coming from a dude who always sucked at drawing), so even if nothing materializes it's like cheap therapy.

The second hobby is dancing. Ballroom, Latin, swing, folk, whatever. I don't know why, but single guys haven't figured this out yet. There are a lot of girls that like to dance. There are not a lot of guys that like to dance. That means every time you show up to something involving dancing, you're a valued commodity, even if you suck a$$ at it. And just like in painting, there's no pressure or awkwardness if you show up alone. Most of the classes are geared towards singles, you get in a big line and you switch partners every 30 seconds so it's not weird if you don't have a date. (actually it would be more weird if you did).

The social aspect and environment should be enough of an advantage as it is, but if you needed any more motivation, women are crazy about guys who can dance. Everyone knows what the girls say about good dancers in bed, even if it's not true, the thought is in their mind.

So that's my spiel. I like the dog park idea if you have a dog, that's probably a good non-threatening place with a good ratio of men to women. Gyms and sporting events are a sausage fest, good luck there.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

sd212 said:


> Seriously, are there any? If so, where the heck are they? Everybody I know is married!
> 
> Not ready yet but i'd be lying if I said I haven't been thinking about it. I want to share this wonderful life with someone.


I don't know where the other single ladies hang out but I can usually be found at the park with my dogs,adoption events,any kind of shelter benefit activities,and i find myself at Target a lot


----------



## Matt1720

nice777guy said:


> I tried Yoga a few times several years ago. And yes - I was the only guy in a class with 10-15 women. But there wasn't much chance for socializing. People came in - class started - and they quickly went on their way once it was over.


plus everyone is trying their hardest not to cut one


----------



## COGypsy

COguy said:


> The second hobby is dancing. Ballroom, Latin, swing, folk, whatever. I don't know why, but single guys haven't figured this out yet. There are a lot of girls that like to dance. There are not a lot of guys that like to dance. That means every time you show up to something involving dancing, you're a valued commodity, even if you suck a$$ at it. And just like in painting, there's no pressure or awkwardness if you show up alone. Most of the classes are geared towards singles, you get in a big line and you switch partners every 30 seconds so it's not weird if you don't have a date. (actually it would be more weird if you did).
> 
> The social aspect and environment should be enough of an advantage as it is, but if you needed any more motivation, women are crazy about guys who can dance. Everyone knows what the girls say about good dancers in bed, even if it's not true, the thought is in their mind.


That is SO TRUE! I was at my nephew's wedding a couple of months ago and was explaining to a bunch of 23 year old guys that the best way to get a bridesmaid....or any girl really.....was to dance. Didn't matter if they liked it. Didn't matter if they sucked at it. Girls like guys that will dance.

Then I taught them all how to two-step so they could dance closer! 

By the end of the reception....2 or 3 of "my boys" were headed out to continue the party with a bridesmaid each. I headed back to my hotel. My work there was done :smthumbup:


----------



## SCondeck

Excellent idea about the byob art class! I never considered that! You could even say something like you're trying to "learn more about art" or some crap like that. Perfect!


----------



## Jellybeans

Whoever said the grocery store is spot on. LOL. So funny. Starbuck's, bookstores, thsoe painting classes CO said, walking around, etc.


----------



## dumpedandhappy

"25-35 old woman" They are a percentage of the General Population: therefore the answer is easy, they are everywhere and anywhere you go.

The trick is, you need to go. Out there. For example, I used to get coffees in the drive thru, but I realised one day that if I parked and walked in the Starbucks, and actually interacted with people other than at the kiosk, the percentage would increase so that I would meet someone. And in fact that did happen. 

If you go anywhere, give yourself time to loiter a bit, your shopping, the trip to a friends...picking up snacks or wine, stop at different places even if its just to walk in and take a look in at say, a bookstore you drive by all the time. 

Go for walks, dont ever sit home and watch TV. 

Join groups, volunteer your time, Yoga, Dance Classes, Book Clubs, whichever your interests are leaning towards. Take night classes in anything, fly tying, creative writing. Go to the Theatre (not Movies) Avoid Gyms, Bars and other known "sausage fests" since even if you are a decent guy the woman there will equate you with a "player".

And in this busy day and age, Craigslist is direct and to the point. But of course when you fish with a large net, you get a lot of tossers!

Good Luck. ( IMHO, being narrow by age like that...25-35 is not a reasonable approach...there are woman at other ages that could well be a match, just my Two Cents.)


----------



## nice777guy

I can verify that they don't randomly come to your house and ring your doorbell.


----------



## Paradise

nice777guy said:


> I can verify that they don't randomly come to your house and ring your doorbell.


:rofl: Made me laugh this morning.


----------

